# استفسار عن لوحه المضخه الديزل في نظام الحريق



## EL3SSAL (31 أغسطس 2016)

السلام عليكم
ارجو الافاده من حضراتكم
يوجد ثلاث نقط توصيل داخل لوحه المضخه الديزل 
-sensing line
-drain
-low suction

باي نقطه يتم توصيلها ب low suction هل المقصود نقطه من علي خط السحب للمضخات؟

شكرا للافاده


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (31 أغسطس 2016)

They are intended for use where a local authority *mandates pump shutdown* in the event of low suction pressure


see the attached file

فى حالة قلة ضغط السحب أى فى حالة عدم وجود مياه فإنها تقوم بإطفاء المحرك سواء كان كهرباء أو ديزل​


----------



## EL3SSAL (1 سبتمبر 2016)

شكرا للافاده جزاك الله خيرا


----------

